
Deep Learning – Past, Present, and Future - rbanffy
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/05/deep-learning-big-deal.html
======
nl
One day someone will properly credit the anonymous Canadian public service
workers who recommended the CIFAR bet and their political masters for backing
it. Then maybe CIFAR can join it's rightful place alongside NASA and DARPA as
exemplors for how public research should be done.

------
131012
The title is misleading, nothing is said about future.

